# new with 4.13 : security.SMACK64': Operation not permitted

## toralf

With this kernel kernel I'm now faced with a new message if I move a file from /tmp (tmpfs) onto my BTRFS drive :

```
mv: setting attribute 'security.SMACK64' for 'security.SMACK64': Operation not permitted
```

Or overlooked I this just at earlier kernels ?

FWIW 

```
t44 linux # zgrep -e BTRFS -e SMACK -e TMPFS /proc/config.gz 

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT=y

CONFIG_BTRFS_FS=y

CONFIG_BTRFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_BTRFS_FS_CHECK_INTEGRITY is not set

# CONFIG_BTRFS_FS_RUN_SANITY_TESTS is not set

# CONFIG_BTRFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_BTRFS_ASSERT is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SMACK=y

# CONFIG_SECURITY_SMACK_BRINGUP is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_SMACK_APPEND_SIGNALS is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY_SMACK=y

```

----------

## eccerr0r

Looks new.  I think this needs to be fixed in mv (coreutils), unsure if/when this will be fixed...

----------

## steveL

I'd operate under YAGNI (You Ain't Gonna Need It) and turn it off altogether.

At minimum, you might want to turn it off as default, til you have tools that can grok it, and you actually want it.

If you don't know what it is, chances are you don't need it.

If you do need it later, chances are you'll get an emerge warning about it.

Or you already know you need it.

In any event, might want to check the Documentation and duckduckgo (or google) for more info.

IME that usually ends in YAGNI, though it's a fun waste of time^W^W^W^W^W fun to see what's coming up in kernel. ;-)

----------

